#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  PBR Cisco (com acl extended)

## felipezatta

Boa tarde,

Preciso criar uma ACL Extended em conjunto com PBR para setar que uma determinada faixa de IPs saia por um gateway (e os demais saiam pelo outro gateway, o default mesmo).

Alguém poderia me ajudar?

Att.

Felipe Zatta

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Cisco IOS Release 12.0 Quality of Service Solutions Configuration Guide - Configuring Policy-Based Routing - Cisco Systems

ai tem um exemplo, so adaptar !!

----------


## DanielVieceli775

o que vc precisa é route-map.

----------

